# Mein 1. S7 Projekt mit Profibus DP



## riesermauf (16 März 2006)

Hallo

habe eine S7-400 (CPU 412) und 6 Stk. IM153 und 1 Stk. OP7 über
Profibus zu projektieren.
Auf was muß man dabei achten, welche FB, FC, OB braucht man dazu,
wie geht man da am geschicktesten vor.
Welche Doku könnt ihr mir dazu empfehlen.

Manfred


----------



## plc_tippser (16 März 2006)

Hardware anlegen, Adressen festlegen und programmieren wie gehabt. Der Programmierer merkt eigentlich nicht, wo die EA´s liegen.

pt


----------



## riesermauf (17 März 2006)

Hallo

muß ich für den Profibus irgendwelche FB anlegen (Fehlererkennung usw.)
oder OB, hab keine Ahnung

Manfred


----------



## Maxl (17 März 2006)

MÜSSEN tust Du nicht!

Es empfehlen sich aber ein paar Vorkehrungen
- OB82, OB86 und OB122 anlegen und einspielen --> Verbhindern, dass die CPU auf STOP geht, wenn ein Teilnehmer ausfällt
- DP-Diagnose einsetzen - ermöglicht eine einfache oder detailliertere Diagnose des Profibus

Du kannst im Forum noch Themen über die DP-Diagnose suchen, oder die Bausteine bei Siemens herunterladen:
http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/llisapi.dll?csquery0=FB125&aktprim=0&extranet=standard&func=cslib.csinfo&lang=de&nodeid0=10805255&objaction=csbrowse&objid=10805255&siteid=cseus&subtype=133100


mfg
Max


----------



## riesermauf (20 März 2006)

Hallo

hab nun die 6 Stk IM153 am Profibus angelegt und die Profibusadressen
5 - 10 vergeben, die Adressierung für  z.B. Eingänge beginnt bei
Adresse 2 - ..., detto Ausgänge.
Ist diese Konfiguration so o.k. oder muß ich mit Problemen rechnen.

Manfred


----------



## ulkula (20 März 2006)

Hallo,

na ich würde sagen: mach einfach mal weiter so. Wenn Du die OBs die oben aufgeführt sind im Programm hast und da auch noch den OB 85 dazu nimmst, solltest Du auch für den Fehlerfall gerüstet sein.

Gruß ulkula


----------



## riesermauf (22 März 2006)

Hallo

muß jetzt zu meiner obigen Konfiguration noch 4 Stk. Mettler Toledo
Panther Wiegeprozessoren einbinden.
Wie gehe ich da richtig vor, hab was gelesen über eine GSD Datei.
Wie kann ich das Istgewicht oder sonstige Parameter vom Wiegeprozessoren auslesen.

Manfred


----------



## riesermauf (27 März 2006)

Hallo
hab mir die GSD Datei Bei Mettler heruntergeladen
und in der S7 importiert, hab auch in der Doku gelesen
das jeweils 2 Wörter (von-zur S7) für den Datenaustausch
zuständig sind.
Wie spreche ich das ganze an, hat da jemand einen fertigen
Baustein.

Manfred


----------



## riesermauf (1 April 2006)

Hallo

hab hier die Datendefinition vom Wiegeprozessor:




Daten dieser Eingangs- und Ausgangswörter sind wie folgt formatiert:​





*DISKRETES LESEN – PANTHER-TERMINAL-Ausgang zu PLC-Eingang​*




*Bitzahlen Wort 0           Wort 1*​
​





0 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 00 Sollwert 1 (​​5)​


1 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 01 Sollwert 2 (6)


2 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 02 Null-Toleranz (7)


3 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 03 Nicht belegt
​4 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 04 Nicht belegt
5 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 05 Nicht belegt
6 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 06 Nicht belegt
7 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 07 Nicht belegt
8 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 08 Nicht belegt

9 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 09 PAR 1.1 (1)



10 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 10 Nicht belegt
​11 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 11 Nicht belegt
12 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 12 Bewegung (2)



13 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 13 Nettomodus (2)
14 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 14 Aktualisierung wird durchgeführt (3)
15 Ganzzahl-Gewichtsbit 15 Daten OK (4)
 


1. PAR 1.1 ist der aktuelle Zustand des Parallel-Eingangs des PANTHER-Terminals.
2. Positiv True (1=True)
3. Wenn 1, so hat das PANTHER-Terminal den mit der PLC-Schnittstelle gemeinsam genutzten Speicher aktualisiert, während Daten gelesen wurden. Der PLC sollte die Daten ignorieren und einen neuen Scan durchführen.
4. Auf 1 stellen, wenn die Waage ordnungsgemäß funktioniert, nicht über oder unter dem Bereich liegt, während des Hochfahrens, im erweiterten Modus oder im Setup-Modus (Ganzzahl-Gewicht wird auf Null gestellt.)
5. Sollwert 1 Ausgaben-Bit-Status im Sollwertmodus bzw. Unter-Bit-Status im „Über- /Unter“-Modus.
6. Sollwert 2 Ausgaben-Bit-Status im Sollwertmodus bzw. „Low OK – OK – High OK“-Bit- Status im „Über-/Unter“-Modus.
7. Null-Toleranz Ausgaben-Bit-Status im Sollwertmodus bzw. Über-Bit-Status im „Über- /Unter“-Modus.

​







*DISKRETES SCHREIBEN – PLC-Ausgang zu PANTHER-TERMINAL-Eingang*
*Bitzahlen Wort 0 Wort 1*

​


0 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 00 Auswahl 1 (1)


1 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 01 Auswahl 2 (1)


2 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 02 Auswahl 3 (1)


3 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 03 Vorgabetara laden (2,7)


4 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 04 Befehl Tara löschen (3,8)


5 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 05 Befehl Tara mit Drucktaste (3,7)


6 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 06 Befehl Drucken (3)


7 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 07 Null-Befehl (3)


8 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 08 Befehl Sollwert aktivieren (4)


9 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 09 Nicht belegt
​10 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 10 Nicht belegt
11 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 11 Nicht belegt
12 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 12 PAR 2.1 (
​
5)



13 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 13 PAR 2.2 (5)


14 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 14 PAR 2.3 (5)


15 Ganzzahl-Tara/Sollwert-Bit 15 Sollwert 1 laden (6)


1. Ein binärer Wert in Bit 0-2 wählt die Daten in der Gewichtsdatenquelle zum diskreten Lesen:
0 = Bruttogewicht, 1 = Nettogewicht, 2 = Angezeigtes Gewicht, 3 = Tara oder aktives Ziel, wenn im „Über-/Unter“-Modus, 4 = Sollwert 1, 5-7 = Brutto.
2. Ein Übergang von 0 zu 1 führt dazu, dass der Wert in Wort 0 in das
Vorgabetararegister geschrieben wird.
3. Ein Übergang von 0 zu 1 aktiviert den Befehl.
4. Sollwert oder Über-Unter-Hochpegelausgänge sind deaktiviert, wenn dieses Bit = 0 ist , aktiviert, wenn = 1. Durch die Einstellung dieses Bit auf 1, nachdem ein Sollwert 1 oder Zielwert 1 heruntergeladen wurde, wird der heruntergeladene Wert im nichtflüchtigen Speicher gespeichert.
5. PAR2.1 - PAR2.3 sind die Parallel-Ausgänge des PANTHER-Terminals. Durch das Schreiben einer 1 in diese Bits wird der Ausgang eingeschaltet. Die Ausgangssteuerung wird nur dann akzeptiert, wenn sich das PANTHER-Terminal im Indikator- Modus befindet.
6. Ein Übergang von 0 zu 1 führt dazu, dass der Wert in Wort 0 in den Speicher des PANTHER-Terminals geschrieben wird, das Sollwert-1-Zielregister (wenn im Sollwertmodus) oder Zielwert-1-Zielregister (wenn im „Über-/Unter“-Modus) im nichtflüchtigen Speicher wird jedoch erst dann aktualisiert, wenn das Bit des Befehls Sollwert aktivieren = 1 ist. Der Wert des Wortes 0 für Sollwert 1 oder Zielwert 1 wird in der primären Einheit (kalibrierte Einheit) ausgedrückt.
7. Wenn Tarasperren eingestellt sind, wird keine Akkumulation von Tarawerten zugelassen.
8. Wenn Tarasperren eingestellt sind, kann Tara nur bei Brutto-Null gelöscht werden.

Kann mir da jemand helfen, wie ich das Gewicht auslesen kann, eventuell
das Vorzeichen beachten und ob die Daten gültig sind.
Hat da jemand einen fertigen Baustein, hab schon gegoogelt aber nichts
gefunden.

Manfred

​


​


----------



## riesermauf (4 April 2006)

Hallo

wie schnell würdet ihr die Übertragungsrate des Profibuses
bei meinem Projekt einstellen.

Manfred


----------



## Ralle (4 April 2006)

3 MBit/s sollten reichen. Zur Profibusdiagnose würde ich noch den FC125/FB125 von Siemens empfehlen (Bsp. wird von Siemens mitgeliefert). Such mal bei Siemens unter DP_DIA. (Oder auf meiner HP)


----------



## Inbetriebnehmer (5 April 2006)

*Profibus Geschwindigkeit*

Hallo !
Obwohl es immer darauf ankommt, wie schnell deine Hardware überhaupt kann: Wenn du eine 1A Verdrahtung hinlegst (getrennt von Leistungskabeln, Hochfrequenzen geschirmt, min.Radius 50mm nicht unterschreiten (Wellenwiderstand) etc. pp) kannst du die vollen 12Mbits fahren. Aus Erfahrung fahre ich aber immer die unempfindlicheren 1,5 Mbits (dann darf er auch schon 200m lang sein).
Gruss
CB


----------



## riesermauf (15 April 2006)

Hallo

beim speichern und übersetzen im Hardwaremanager wird ein FB 49
erzeugt, was soll man da alles einstellen (oben angeführte OB's hab ich erzeugt).

Manfred


----------



## riesermauf (27 April 2006)

Hallo
wie kann ich überprüfen ob ein Profibusteilnehmer ausgefallen ist, d.h. ich
möchte wenn z.B. Busteilnehmer 11 ausfällt, das da ein Merker gesetzt wird und ich eine Störung ausgeben kann. Kann das der FB125 von Siemens.
Bitte um Hilfe.

M.f.G.
Manfred


----------



## MSB (27 April 2006)

riesermauf schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo
> wie kann ich überprüfen ob ein Profibusteilnehmer ausgefallen ist, d.h. ich
> möchte wenn z.B. Busteilnehmer 11 ausfällt, das da ein Merker gesetzt wird und ich eine Störung ausgeben kann. Kann das der FB125 von Siemens.
> Bitte um Hilfe.



Wenn es nur darum geht den Ausfall bzw. eine Sammelstörung des Slaves auszuwerten würde ich dir den FC125 von Siemens empfehlen.

Der FB125 kann noch einiges mehr aus dem Diagnosepacket des Slaves lesen.


----------



## volker (27 April 2006)

im instanz-db werden bei ausfall entsprechende bits gesetzt.

lad dir mal die datei dp-diag.xls von meiner hp. unter sps/s7


----------

